# Darkness



## ehanes7612 (Feb 2, 2018)

leuchochilum x anitum..from what I can tell the dorsal is going to be dark








wossner wings x roth . (I had another one in bud but it blasted), I was worried that the first flower in this wouldnt turn all the way , but it resumed turning overnight


----------



## paphman (Feb 2, 2018)

Cannot wait to see it open.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 2, 2018)

exciting crosses


----------



## Redtwist (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh yes...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2018)

Can't wait to see the first one open. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 3, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Can't wait to see the first one open.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



get ready to drool Eric

still opening, dorsal will hopefully be a bit fuller


----------



## Tom-DE (Feb 3, 2018)

I can see both parents in this hybrid. It looks like a good one.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2018)

Sweet. Put my name on it. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 3, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Sweet. Put my name on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



whenver I sell everything off..I will try to think of you


----------



## gego (Feb 3, 2018)

Love it. Excellent!!!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 3, 2018)

that is superb.


----------



## Tom Reddick (Feb 3, 2018)

Wow. I am guessing this means adductum v. anitum's near term future for selective sibling breeding is quite secure.

What a magnificent outcome!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 4, 2018)

Anitum is superb all the way around


----------



## adiaphane (Feb 4, 2018)

Can hardly wait for it to fully open!


----------



## blondie (Feb 4, 2018)

Very nice flower I like very much congrats


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2018)

ehanes7612 said:


> whenver I sell everything off..I will try to think of you


Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 4, 2018)

Very cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gego (Feb 4, 2018)

Way cool. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperMatt (Feb 5, 2018)

Fantastic! I love it.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2018)

I am so stupid. I was wondering why the inflour was so thick... Oh, that's the stake!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 6, 2018)

yeah, its a very weak stalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2018)

but the stake has hairs/cilleae!!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 6, 2018)

it's a stalk from a previous flowering plant


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow. I never heard of such re-purposing but kudos to you.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 7, 2018)

First time bloomer Ed or a division? I like the colour and the shape is pretty decent. Great buy.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 7, 2018)

First time


----------



## Justin (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow! Congrats.


----------



## Guldal (Feb 9, 2018)

I guess, I'm simply too much of a speciesist, so please, bear with me:
I can't help myself, but thinking, that this sort of flower is the product of heinous crime against nature!!!   

But, okay, not without some uncanny, twisted sort of attraction - so if looking for a clonal name, maybe 'Les Fleurs du Mal' might pass muster?!

Kind regards, 
Jens


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 10, 2018)

the WBW x roth was dark but small (uneventful) ..I sold it on Ebay and actually made twice as much for what I bought it for..first time that has ever happened


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 10, 2018)

and the photo?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 10, 2018)

Oops , forgot to take one


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2018)

Better than I expected.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2018)

leuchochilum x anitum - How much?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 14, 2018)

NYEric said:


> leuchochilum x anitum - How much?



you need to clear some of your message space


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2018)

True!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2018)

Paid.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 16, 2018)

got it..will send monday


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 16, 2018)

sold


----------

